# Number of Crickets in Tubs/Bulk Bags... Way Off!



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Is it just me or when you buy a bulk bag of 500 crickets, it doesn't look like there are nearly that many in the bag? It looks more like half that! And this seems to happen with all the livefood suppliers I've tried. How do they count them? By weight or something? And why is it so far off the estimated number? I think this might be something to report to trading standards (false advertising) if this is true. Count your crickets, people! And let me know how many you get in the tub/bulk bag or whatever. I'd say the easiest way to count a bulk bag would be to weigh them, then count out a random selection of maybe 20 crickets and weigh those, to calculate the weight of all of them and make an estimate on numbers. I'm almost certain it won't be anywhere near what it's supposed to be...


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

Ok, I weight-estimated my 500 bulk bag of medium black crickets by weighing all of them, which came to 120g, then I counted a random selection of 20 crickets a couple of times and weighed them, and it averaged out at 0.27g per cricket. So if you work that out, the estimated number of crickets is 444. Which is almost 500 but it's still quite a bit less than that. I'm pretty sure 56 of them didn't die in 2 days! I think it's due to the fact that some of these 'medium' crickets are actually large size, so they would weigh more. If the livefood companies do go by weight I'm sure that's the easiest way to count them out, but they have to make sure the size of the crickets is about the same or else you end up with large discrepancies, like this example.
Anyway, at least it's closer to the actual number you're supposed to get than I (and the other people I asked to count visually) previously thought. :2thumb:


----------



## jonnyjr (May 2, 2008)

They DO do it by weight, when you purchase a bag for 500 crickets, you are in essence buying a bag of crickets to the weight of X in your selected size, the weight will remain the same, be it small medium or large. It just so happens that with a mixture of different sizes the quoted number will be less, even tho it is only an estimate.


----------



## lukendaniel (Jan 10, 2007)

tbf when i used to use live food i always got a lot more. bags of 100 locust normally contained closer to 150 as i used to count them every so often. never bothered counting crickets cos... well i just didnt lol


daniel


----------



## ladybird (Sep 9, 2006)

That would explain why there was slightly less then, cuz there was a mix of sizes in that bag I got


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Can you imagine the job of someone if they had to sit there every day counting 500 out per bag, 100 to a tub, or however many.... they'd never keep up with the orders if it was actually counted exactly :lol2:


----------



## debcot1 (May 13, 2008)

i was a bit peeved on my last order of 1000 medium brown crickets. hardly any of them were medium. they were pinhead up to medium. my beardies turned their noses up at them! the supplier i use are normally good so i dont know what happened. i will use them 1 more time but if they dont improve then im switching!


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

Some suppliers are really bad at it. Once ordered 500 and got about 300. Others i order a thousand and get about 1500. Livefoodsdirect ftw.


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

I ordered 500 large from livefoodsdirect and I got way over, I was particularly impressed, was a hastle getting them out the bag though !! LOL


----------



## Lucifus (Aug 30, 2007)

chameleonpaul said:


> I ordered 500 large from livefoodsdirect and I got way over, I was particularly impressed, was a hastle getting them out the bag though !! LOL


Tell me bout it! Hate that they pack them in newspaper. However i asked them to put in some egg boxs and instead of packing in paper they packed in egg boxs.


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

Oh, I might ask them that next time.
Did you ring or in email ?
I had to change them over in the bath so they didnt go EVERYWHERE.


----------



## moonstruck (Aug 10, 2008)

chameleonpaul said:


> Oh, I might ask them that next time.
> Did you ring or in email ?
> I had to change them over in the bath so they didnt go EVERYWHERE.


that's a really good simple idea, the odd one of mine went jumping out across the room ¬.¬


----------



## chameleonpaul (Dec 20, 2006)

moonstruck said:


> that's a really good simple idea, the odd one of mine went jumping out across the room ¬.¬


Im full of simple ideas !!


----------



## jonnyjr (May 2, 2008)

I ordered 1000 from them, was impressed with the cloth bag, could be used for snakes, but expected a block of egg flat, instead a football of crickets it looked like a swarming bee's nest, then spent half an hour peeling layer after layer off like it was my birthday. :bash:


----------



## sarah1207 (Dec 17, 2007)

i got a bulk bag yesterda and they call came jumpping out all over my kitchen the dog thought it was fun, but i didnt lol

any ideas about transfering them?

with out losing what seems like 1000000 crickrts lmao


----------

